# Reusing frying oil



## nevets88 (Sep 16, 2008)

I used about 3 cups of canola oil to make fried beans/Falafel and reused it the next day to make more falafel.

How long does oil used for frying "sit" for before you have to throw it out before it goes bad?  Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

Oil can be reused for frying.  What you fry and how well you filter it after frying are major factors in determining how many frys you can get from oil.  

Storage of used oil is similar in how it's use effects its life.  Also the storage conditions are important.  New and used oil should be stored in a cool, dark, dry location.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 16, 2008)

Heating oil beyond it's smoke point causes the most serious problem. Once you do, you may as well toss it....IMO

I cool, strain, cover and refrigerate until the next use....Oil that I have fried fish in I resue the most...Then poultry....Then seafood...Especailly oysters...Once or twice and I am done with it.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Heating oil beyond it's smoke point causes the most serious problem. Once you do, you may as well toss it....IMO...


 

I agree.  Overheating causes the oil to break down.  Also, overheating causes the smoke point to drop, making the oil a fire hazard!


----------



## mcnerd (Sep 16, 2008)

I filter out residue after each use and will store in a jug in a cool place.  Once it starts to turn a dark color I will toss and start with fresh.  I deal with aromas the oil picks up by tossing in a sliced potato until it is well done.  The potato absorbs and removes these leftover aromas.


----------



## Lynd (Sep 18, 2008)

I usually wait until it starts to go a darker colour too. However I hadn't thought about refridgerating it, I'll do that in future.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm too lazy. Mine sits in the fryer until I'm ready to get everything greasy and change it. I figure if restaurants can "store" it this way, so can I. I never fry anything with breading though, so usually it just gets dark funky, nothing to really strain.


----------



## Ilovecooking123 (Sep 18, 2008)

I always throw it in my compost:P I never reuse oil.


----------



## katiegirl (Sep 22, 2008)

*Reusing oil*

Oil is meant to be reused-restaurants sometimes change their oil once a week. Make sure you strain your oil and store in a cool place-refrigeration is good. I agree with the fact that oil should not be heated over the smoke point. I would never use Canola for anything-the smoke point is lower than say rice oil or grapeseed oil which is better for high heat frying. Canola has a strange taste not to mention that is is genetically modified. Try rice oil for frying and you will like the flavor better and it has a shelf life of 18 months.


----------



## wedx (Sep 25, 2008)

I tried to make Soap. Yeah I know guys what you are thinking but yes I tried it once and later on never. I read the pattern in some websites but that was really time consuming.

Now I just kept them and after few days I found that I stored them. But at that time it was useless and I throw.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 25, 2008)

I dont think it goes bad but a lot of burnt particles of food build up in it. When there are too many of these I usually throw it out. 

Mel


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 16, 2008)

I keep it in my deep fryer until everything I fry starts tasting the same. Then I have fried fish for a week and bottle the used oil and give it to the biodiesel folks.


----------

